# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  red social

## salinger

Hola a todos, he estado personalizando mi perfil y he visto que hay redes sociales pero no hay ninguna de Tarragona, estaría bien crear una, necesito la respuesta de alguien más veterano. Gracias.

----------

